
Show HN: Simple online faxing to anywhere in North America - cwaffles
https://faxtail.com/
======
cwaffles
Hi HN,

I've recently had to send a few faxes to the IRS and couldn't find a good fax
service that is pay per use. So out of frustration, I made a website for
simple faxing using Typescript, React, and Apollo. This took about a month to
build, with the slowest part being Paypal handling.

Feedback is much appreciated :)

